# Mylar



## DLtoker (Feb 9, 2007)

So I needed some reflective sheet "stuff"... You know, mylar?  I thought I read somewhere that Home Depot carried it but I couldn't find it on thier web site and I forgot to look around last time I was there.  Does anyone know anything about this?  Plastic PVC type stuff that I can get from home depot or walmart?  Anything?


----------



## Brouli (Feb 9, 2007)

mylar  hmmm  i know you can get    in hydro store 
i try homedepot but they dont have that or Panda flim (black on one side and white on another)   wally world i didynt look there but im curious man  let me know if you find something


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 12, 2007)

you wont find either at anystore you want it to be at. unless you have a hydro store locally. but you will find flat white plaint. (next best thing)
homedepot/ lowes do sell big slabs of white styrofoam. hmm instant grow box?


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 12, 2007)

Hm.  Thats a good idea!  I'll let you know what happens later tonight then.


----------



## moneyme (Feb 12, 2007)

I got my mylar at the local liquor store. They sell mylar gift bags for liquor. I just made a cut down one side and the bottom and it's a flat piece of mylar now. They're only $.25 each so I got like 16 of them for $4 and did the whole grow room.


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 12, 2007)

does mylar take in the heat like tin foil ?


----------

